

PostgreSQL use case: www.leboncoin.fr (160 cores, 192 disks, etc) - thibaut_barrere
http://www.postgresql.fr/en:temoignages:le_bon_coin

======
thibaut_barrere
I'm curious to hear more about people managing large scale PG deployments.

